# Does sperm contain lactose?



## 14448

This is an embarassing question







It didn't occur to me till recently, but swallowing sperm seems to trigger my cramps and D. My boyfriend claims it's pure protein and harmless, and laughed when I compared it to milk. Is it just coincidence? What is actually in it?


----------



## *Luna*

I don't know what all is in it, but I tend to avoid ingesting things that trigger D.Perhaps you could casually spit it out when he's done rather than swallow. It shouldn't take away from his experience and would hopefully stop the D.OK. you got me curious and I googled...


> quote:The sperm or (spermatozoa -- which are the little swimming critters) make up only about 5% of what a man ejaculates each time he ejaculates. This represents about 100 to 400 million of them! Therefore, they are very, very, very tiny, in fact a single sperm is the smallest cell in the body. The rest of what a man ejaculates in his â€œejaculateâ€, which is about a teaspoonful (5 ml), is made up of water, sugar, protein, vitamin C, zinc, and prostaglandins.


----------



## kazzy3

Embarrassing? Not really. Interesting? yes.I'm not sure what is in sperm, but if you are feeling brave you can probably find it somewhere on the net. Good luck, let us know if you get any definate answers. Take care.


----------



## Atole

14448 said:


> This is an embarassing question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't occur to me till recently, but swallowing sperm seems to trigger my cramps and D. My boyfriend claims it's pure protein and harmless, and laughed when I compared it to milk. Is it just coincidence? What is actually in it?


Since sperm has fructose in it, and since fructose is a fodmap (fodmap:
fermentable oligosaccharides, disaccharides, monosaccharides and polyols, which are short-chain carbohydrates (sugars) known to trigger ibs symptoms) , it may be logical you get symptoms from ingesting it. Lactose is also a type of fodmap... I suggest you search for low-fodmap Monash University app Monash University FODMAP diet - Apps on Google Play to learn more about how to REALLY cure and help your ibs!


----------

